# Η γραφή είναι συνεχές



## nickel (Jun 29, 2008)

Καλημέρα. Ένα αξιανάγνωστο κείμενο του φίλτατου Νίκου Ξυδάκη από την κυριακάτικη Καθημερινή, το οποίο, παρότι το αποφεύγω και θα ήθελα να το αποφεύγουμε, αντιγράφω εδώ στο σύνολό του:


*Το κείμενο πάντα – αλλιώς*

Tου Νίκου Γ. Ξυδάκη

Ο έντυπος λόγος φθίνει. Όχι· μετασχηματίζεται. Το Δίκτυο και τα new media σαρώνουν το κείμενο και την ανάγνωση. Όχι· τo Δίκτυο ανανέωσε το κείμενο και την ανάγνωση – τα πήγε σε άλλο επίπεδο, τα μετασχημάτισε, πάντως δεν τα σάρωσε.

Η συζήτηση για το μέλλον του Τύπου, σε περιβάλλον ραγδαίων αλλαγών στην επικοινωνία, διεξάγεται με αγωνία, ιδίως όταν οι συνομιλητές είναι δημοσιογράφοι. Οι δημοσιογράφοι αισθάνονται απειλητικές τις αλλαγές, αισθάνονται ότι οι αλλαγές εν πολλοίς συμβαίνουν ερήμην τους, κι αυτοί τις παρακολουθούν ανήμποροι.

Δεν είναι έτσι. Οι κυκλοφορίες συρρικνώνονται, τα διαφημιστικά έσοδα πέφτουν, αλλά οι εφημερίδες δεν θα πεθάνουν. Θα αλλάξουν, θα μειωθούν, θα γίνουν κάτι άλλο, αλλά δεν θα εξαφανιστούν. Όσες επιζήσουν, όμως, θα αλλάξουν, βαθιά, δραστικά, ουσιαστικά. Οι δημοσιογράφοι θα επινοήσουν αλλιώς τη δουλειά τους, τη συμμετοχή τους στο επικοινωνιακό σύμπλοκο, τη λειτουργία τους σαν γραφιάδες, σαν δημιουργοί, σαν διαμεσολαβητές· αλλά δεν θα χαθούν.

Το Δίκτυο αποκάλυψε τις αδυναμίες και τις ευκολίες των έντυπων μέσων. Αποκάλυψε την ιδιοτέλεια και την υπεροψία, το κακό ή αδιάφορο κείμενο, το copy-paste και την κουτοπόνηρη λογοκλοπή. Η αχανής, δυναμικά εμπλουτιζόμενη βιβλιοθήκη, που χτίζεται μέσα στο Διαδίκτυο, αποκαλύπτει ανελέητα όλες τις αδυναμίες και τις ευκολίες των δημοσιογράφων. Και επιπλέον κλόνισε ανεπανόρθωτα την παράδοση: Η εφημερίδα ήταν μέρος του διαφωτιστικού προγράμματος, ήταν υπό κλίμακα η Εγκυκλοπαιδεία, περιείχε όλα τα νέα και όλη τη γνώση· ήταν η πρωινή προσευχή του αστού. Όχι πια. Αφενός διότι δεν υπάρχει ο κυρίαρχος αστός, αλλά μια απέραντη μεσαία μάζα – οι κατεξοχήν χρήστες του Δικτύου σήμερα. Αφετέρου, διότι τα νέα τρέχουν ακαριαία σαν headlines παντού όπου υπάρχει ένα μόνιτορ, και η γνώση αποτίθεται δυναμικά παντού στο Δίκτυο, σε απίθανους τόπους, σε κάθε γωνιά, και όχι μόνο στη Wikipedia.

Είναι άχρηστη λοιπόν η έντυπη δημοσιογραφία; Κάθε άλλο. Ο δημοσιογράφος μπορεί να χάσει όλες τις άλλες ιδιότητες –του μεσολαβητή της εξουσίας, του προνομιακού συνομιλητή με «πηγές», του ιμάντα μεταφοράς κρατικών πληροφοριών, του θηρευτή news– αλλά δεν θα πάψει να είναι παραγωγός περιεχομένου. Παράγει κείμενο: Πρωτογενείς αφηγήσεις, ριψοκίνδυνες γνώμες, πρώτες ματιές, συνθέσεις, πλαγιοκοπήσεις. Και στυλ.

Όταν το Δίκτυο ανανεώνει το κείμενο, τον λόγο, σε νέο πλαίσιο έστω, όταν πια αντιλαμβανόμαστε ότι ο βασιλιάς δεν είναι τα νέα γκάτζετ, ούτε καν το λογισμικό, αλλά το περιεχόμενο, ε, τότε αυτός που ξέρει να παράγει περιεχόμενο βρίσκεται στο προσκήνιο. Ο δημοσιογράφος βρίσκεται στο προσκήνιο λοιπόν, αλλά πώς; Άλλος. Μετασχηματισμένος και προσαρμοσμένος στο νέο κειμενικό περιβάλλον· έτοιμος να ανανεώσει τις δομές και τις φόρμες του κειμένου του· μόνον έτσι. Έτοιμος να αλλάξει, αφήνοντας πίσω τις ευκολίες, την αλαζονεία και την οκνηρία του κλειστού γουτεμβέργειου κόσμου· έτοιμος να αποδεχτεί ότι οι πληροφορίες είναι διασπαρμένες παντού και προσιτές στον καθένα, στο κάθε συνδεδεμένο λάπτοπ των 100 δολαρίων, σε κάθε κινητό τηλέφωνο και πάλμτοπ. Κι ότι αυτός οφείλει, αδιαπραγμάτευτα, να είναι ειλικρινής, βαθύς, ταχύς, άμεσος, συνθετικός, και στυλίστας.

Δηλαδή, στην εποχή που ανατέλλει (ή λένε ότι ανατέλλει) η δημοσιογραφία των πολιτών, τα μπλογκ, τα social μικροδίκτυα, τα εκατομμύρια βίντεο YouTube, οι peer to peer συνδέσεις, οι απέραντες δεξαμενές κειμένων, αυτή ακριβώς την εποχή ο επαγγελματίας δημοσιογράφος ανατέλλει ξανά κι αυτός ικανότερος και πιο διακεκριμένος από ποτέ. Όταν όλοι μπορούν να κάνουν grosso modo την παλιά δουλειά του, αυτός πάει ένα σκαλί πιο πέρα: Κάνει άλλη δουλειά.

Αυτή η νέα δουλειά δεν είναι και τόσο νέα. Ο 20ός αιώνας, του κινηματογράφου, του ραδιοφώνου, της τηλεόρασης, των περιοδικών και των βιβλίων τσέπης, έχει ενοποιήσει ήδη τις γραφές και έχει άρει τον τυπικό διαχωρισμό Υψηλού και Μαζικού. Ο συγγραφέας δεν γράφει τυλιγμένος μετάξια στον πύργο του· ο συγγραφέας γράφει παντού και συνεχώς. Η γραφή είναι συνεχές: Ποίηση, μυθιστόρημα, σενάριο, θεατρικό, δοκίμιο, μελέτη, χρονικό, δημοσιογραφικό αφήγημα, χρονογράφημα, όλα αποτελούν ψηφίδες του ίδιου μωσαϊκού, όλα παράγουν στυλίστες, και οι επαρκείς γραφιάδες μπαινοβγαίνουν σε όλα τα είδη με την ίδια άνεση.

Αυτή είναι η μόνη οδός για τον δημοσιογράφο σήμερα· η οδός του μετανεωτερικού auteur. Κι ένα τέτοιο πλούσιο, διακεκριμένο, δυναμικά πλασμένο πεδίο γραφής θα είναι η εφημερίδα προσεχώς. Το κείμενο θριαμβεύει – αλλιώς.


----------

